# SCDSL Schedules



## Soccersoccersoccer (Sep 1, 2017)

Does anyone exactly know when the schedules will be posted?


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 1, 2017)

Soccersoccersoccer said:


> Does anyone exactly know when the schedules will be posted?


Schedule will be out sometime between now and next Friday.


----------



## Soccersoccersoccer (Sep 1, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> Schedule will be out sometime between now and next Friday.


Could you please be a little bit more specific


----------



## Number9Mom (Sep 1, 2017)

According to the SCDSL website "Soon"


----------



## Soccersoccersoccer (Sep 1, 2017)

The staff for scdsl is absolutely rude and garbage, I email them and ask when the schedule will come out and gives me sass and says hopefully by next weekend(which means when the season begins). And also because that didn't help me I called them today and they say that it will be out soon and then just hung up the phone


----------



## jpeter (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Box2Box (Sep 1, 2017)

Soccersoccersoccer said:


> The staff for scdsl is absolutely rude and garbage, I email them and ask when the schedule will come out and gives me sass and says hopefully by next weekend(which means when the season begins). And also because that didn't help me I called them today and they say that it will be out soon and then just hung up the phone


Harassing them will not speed up the process. Have a cocktail and  watch some WC qualifiers.


----------



## MWN (Sep 1, 2017)

My advice is this:
 1) Appreciate that they are working on it and the main reason the schedule is not out is because Clubs are still turning in their game times and changes and scrambling because they lost a permit they were counting on.  There is no overt plot to destroy your weekend.
 2) Plan on playing between the hours of 8 to 6 this weekend on both days.  In other words, keep your schedule free until you learn more.
 3) When the schedule does come out "shortly" it will probably only have September populated because there appears to be more non-compliance by clubs than was anticipated by the looks of it.  Don't worrry, the other games will get scheduled.
 4) Give the powers that be some slack ... they have likely been on full tilt trying to get this thing done.
 5) Take @Box2Box's advice.


----------



## Frank (Sep 1, 2017)

Soccersoccersoccer said:


> The staff for scdsl is absolutely rude and garbage, I email them and ask when the schedule will come out and gives me sass and says hopefully by next weekend(which means when the season begins). And also because that didn't help me I called them today and they say that it will be out soon and then just hung up the phone


I bet it is done and they are just sitting on it to frustrate everyone. Thy has to be the answer. If you didn't catch that it was sarcasm. 

I'm sure something critical is holding it up at this point.


----------



## Primetime (Sep 1, 2017)

Soccersoccersoccer said:


> The staff for scdsl is absolutely rude and garbage, I email them and ask when the schedule will come out and gives me sass and says hopefully by next weekend(which means when the season begins). And also because that didn't help me I called them today and they say that it will be out soon and then just hung up the phone


Not really.  They've asked over and over and over again not to contact them regarding schedules.  Yet you've continued to call and email them..... .  But they're the ones who are rude ? Hmmmmmm


----------



## chargerfan (Sep 1, 2017)

Primetime said:


> Not really.  They've asked over and over and over again not to contact them regarding schedules.  Yet you've continued to call and email them..... .  But they're the ones who are rude ? Hmmmmmm


There are parents who have to work weekends. I would be anxious as well.


----------



## SouthernCAParent (Sep 2, 2017)

I came across this board looking for information on when the schedules are expected to be posted. Reading through the posts I get both sides. Perhaps we need to get more volunteers to help the league out, or maybe recruit people with a little more sense of proactive communication. That would be valuable. I understand the staff is working hard at getting the schedules finalized, but it should be very simple to post a message on the league's home website stating this. I'm sure most understand and appreciate how hard they are working to make it happen. Just let people know. Hanging up on people doesn't help anyone and especially when done with a bad attitude. I would prefer not to volunteer for a place if I disliked dealing with people or felt I was too stress to effectively deal with situations we may have created.  Again, simply post a message on the site for everyone to see.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 2, 2017)

"If you are calling about the scdsl fall schedule, press 1"
"If you are calling to volunteer, press 2"
"If you are calling to complain about a referee at a tournament, press 3"
"If you are calling to ask what we do in the office all day, please stay on the line. We'll answer someday"
"If you are calling for any other reason, you have the wrong number. Please hang up and look for someone who cares".


----------



## Justafan (Sep 2, 2017)

Every time I check in to see a new post I think it's going to be somebody posting the link to the schedule. Dammit!


----------

